

Shanghai to San Francisco in Under Two Hours? - davesailer
http://www.citylab.com/commute/2014/08/shanghai-to-san-francisco-in-under-two-hours-dont-hold-your-breath/379245/

======
theandrewbailey
I'm not a nautical or aeronautical engineer, but wouldn't a sub-orbital
spaceplane be faster and/or more practical? I'd also be concerned about the
likeliness of running into things underwater, and not being able to see well.

------
JoeAltmaier
I think they have it wrong. Super cavitation doesn't have a 'bubble of air'
around the vessel. It has a vacuum. And steering is not the unsolved problem
they present. Just poke vanes out into the water enclosing the cavity, like
the Russian supercavitating torpedoes do.

------
PeterWhittaker
I would not have read the article if the headline had been complete. Perhaps
that was intentional?

------
seanflyon
This does not make sense for civilian transportation.

------
kazinator
No, cavitation does not mean "bubble of air". It means "bubble of vacuum".
Well, not really, of course, but rather "a bubble of the vapor of the given
liquid, at the liquid's vapor pressure (whatever that is at the given
temperature)" which is the closest thing you get to a vacuum when you
forcefully move some liquid around so vigorously that it separates from your
apparatus.

